# Silence of the Lamb Leg



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Never had lamb before, so this was new to both my wife and I. So seasoned up the four pound boneless leg of lamb with Tatonka Dust of course!


-----

On the grill cooking indirect at 275º till the internal meat temp reached 105º.


-----

Went to direct high heat for a good sear bringing the internal meat temp to 135º, then pulled and rested for about 15 minutes.


-----

Back to indirect heat for some garlic toast and a bean and carrot blend of mixed veggies seasoned with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Leg of lamb sliced...


-----

Both of us really enjoyed the lamb, definitely be having this again!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. I and my oldest son both like cooking like you do. He picked up some Tatonka dust in Bismarck for me, but I have not seen him for some time to pick it up. 
A couple years ago I bought one of those barrel like charcoal grills on closeout at Walmart in Bismarch. I have a shelter belt pn two sides of my yard and there is always wood to cook with. Then there are the big old apple trees that need replacong every so often.
The only lamb I have eaten was on a cruise. I tried mutton chilli the Winter Show and thought I was going to gag before I could find a garbage can. Lamb was ok as I remember. :


----------

